# brauche hilfe bei avi--> bin totaler



## bin_planlos (17. Dezember 2003)

Erstmal hallo, bin neu hier, hab das Board über Google gefunden und hoffe das es so gut ist wie der erste Eindruck scheint.

nun zu meinem Problem:

ich habe mit Windows Movie Maker und Magix Video Deluxe 2003/2004 ein avi erstellt. von meiner Videokamera. über dv Ausgang auf den firewire Eingang.

nun sieht es so aus das ich damit die beste Qualität habe. habe auch die ausgabe in vcd oder svcd versucht aber da ist alles total mit Pixelfehlern überseht.

so nun habe ich die avi Datei. 10 min --> 2,2 giga

nun wollte ich mit virtualdub das avi comprimieren. Wenn ich aber das avi mit virtualdub laden will kommt folgende Meldung







mit welchem programm lade ich am besten ohne Verluste die Avi aus der Kamera um sie hinterher mit virtualdub zu komprimieren?

Wie gesagt bin totaler  habe die Kamera seit 3 Tagen. Und da ich nächsten Monat Papa werde möchte ich bis dahin ja auch einen vernünftigen Film hinkriegen.
Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen


----------



## Bypass41 (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

immer mit der Ruhe, das kriegen wir schon hin.
1. Du hast eine Firewire-Karte
2. Du hast die eingelesene DV-Avi (DV2) von Deiner Cam
3? In welchem Format soll denn Dein Endergebnis vorliegen (Codec; SVCD etc.) und für welches Medium (Rechner, TV)?


----------



## bin_planlos (17. Dezember 2003)

also 1und 2 ist richtig

zu3. also amliebsten wäre mir eine SVCD aber alles was ich bisher getestet habe war schlecht 

möglich wäre aber auch ein avi , da ich mir am Montag ein Dvd-Player kaufen will/werde der divx 5.* abspielen kann

also ich möchte das ganze am Ende auf einen Dvdplayer abspielen

habe mit GSpot mal eine analyse des avi gemacht. evtl hilft es weiter

programme zur auswahl habe ich:

Magix Video Deluxe plus

Ulead Filmbrenner 2.0

Pinnacle Studio 8

Adobe Premiere

die ersten beiden habe ich installiert, die anderen müßte ich installieren


----------



## Bypass41 (17. Dezember 2003)

Gedulde Dich einen Tag...OK?


----------



## bin_planlos (17. Dezember 2003)

ja klar............. bis Mitte / Ende Janur habe ich ja Zeit 

es sei denn Nachwuchs kommt eher


----------



## Bypass41 (17. Dezember 2003)

Oh man,

ich kenn das, bin ganz bei Dir.


----------



## kasper (17. Dezember 2003)

@bin_planlos
Ich kenne diese Fehlermeldung von VirtualDub. Du brauchst nur ein DV-Codec zu installieren, dann kannst du auch mit VirtualDub DV-Material bearbeiten.

Du kannst z.B. die Demoversion von MainConcept   nehmen.


----------



## bin_planlos (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> *@bin_planlos
> Ich kenne diese Fehlermeldung von VirtualDub. Du brauchst nur ein DV-Codec zu installieren, dann kannst du auch mit VirtualDub DV-Material bearbeiten.
> 
> Du kannst z.B. die Demoversion von MainConcept   nehmen. *



Gibt es auch nen Freeware DV-Codec? Mit Wasserzeichen macht sich das nicht so gut 


hier nochmal die Fehlermeldung von virtualdub


----------



## kasper (18. Dezember 2003)

Das Wasserzeichen kommt dann nur wenn du das Video wieder  in DV enkodierst. Du musst  für die Ausgabe also einen anderen Codec auswählen, wie z.B. das kostenlose huffyuv. Falls du das Video ohne Filter mit VirtualDub schneidest, kannst du auch mit "direct stream copy" das Video wieder in DV abspeichen, ohne dass das Wasserzeichen reingemacht wird, weil VirtualDub dabei das Video nicht neu berechnen musst.


----------



## Kaethe (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich würde den Panasonic DV Codec empfehlen.


----------



## Bypass41 (19. Dezember 2003)

@Kaethe

dann laß mal die URL der Japanischen Site rüberwachsen.


----------



## bin_planlos (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kasper _
> * Du musst  für die Ausgabe also einen anderen Codec auswählen, wie z.B. das kostenlose huffyuv. Falls du das Video ohne Filter mit VirtualDub schneidest, kannst du auch mit "direct stream copy" das Video wieder in DV abspeichen, ohne dass das Wasserzeichen reingemacht wird, weil VirtualDub dabei das Video nicht neu berechnen musst. *



das verstehe ich nicht ganz. gibs da irgendwo ne kurze anleitung für? am besten mit bildern?


----------



## Kaethe (20. Dezember 2003)

Dafür brauch ich keinen japanischen Link "rüberwachsen" lassen.

Habs mal auf nen Webspace geuppt.
http://people.freenet.de/Kaethe/panasonicDV.zip

Die PDVCODEC.DLL  ins Windows/System32 Verzeichnis kopieren,
Dann das *.reg File ausführen und fertig.

Diese Installationsvariante bezieht sich auf 2000/XP.
Unter Win98 braucht man einen anderen Registryeintrag.

Adobe Premiere zeigt dann aber nicht den Panasonic DV Codec an. Der Microsoft DV Codec steht immer noch drin.
Spätestens wenn man das DV Material problemlos in Virtual Dub einlädt, merkt man das es funktioniert.
Unter "Information" in VD wird dann auch der Panasonic angezeigt.


----------

